# What type of bug is this?



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

spider cricket. they love basements. I used to have a ton of them in my basement and they kept the brown recluses in my home thriving. I have been treating for both and i havent seen a cricket in a long time but still see a recluse every month or two. 

good thing is the crickets dont make nosie. If i remember reading once, that particular cricket will eat one if its own back legs to survive if there is no food.

brad


----------

